# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  [JSP] Rcuprer le rpertoire courant

## dafly

Bonjour,

J'ai une appli web qui a besoin d'un fichier de configuration qu'elle doit charger. Mais j'ai un problme pour accder  ce fichier. Il se trouve pour l'instant dans la racine de mon appli web. Y a-t-il un moyen simple de retrouver le path d'une appli web ?
Sous JBOSS, j'avais utilis le code suivant, qui fonctionne :


```
dbcfg = new conf.DBConfig&#40;config.getServletContext&#40;&#41;.getRealPath&#40;"dbconfig.xml"&#41;&#41;;
```

a ne m'a pas l'air super propre ^^;
Mais sous Tomcat, a ne fonctionne pas. 
Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une solution pour avoir  coup sr le fichier ? Ou alors peut-tre que j'attaque mal le problme. 
Merci d'avance  ::):

----------


## ZeKiD

```

```

----------


## dafly

J'avais dj test a.
Sous Tomcat, j'obtiens un "null", alors que cela fonctionnait sous JBOSS

----------


## ZeKiD

JE l'utilises sous Tomcat 4.1.18 dans une JSP et cela fonctionne correctement.
Comment l'as tu utilis et  quel endroit.
Fait attention afin de rcuprer le ServletContext, il est obligatoire d'tre dans une JSP ou une Servlet (ou d'avoir un objet qui y fait rfrence).
Sinon sur quel Tomcat tu es ?
Voili, voilou,

----------


## dafly

a fonctionne correctement, j'avais d faire une mauvaise manip
Merci ^^ (avec un peu de retard, je ne me suis plus connect depuis longtemps ^^)

----------

